# tips for when puppy arrives today?



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

Dh is on his way home with our new 3 month old Komodor puppy 
(4 hr drive home) and am interested in suggestions as to how to help him adjust to his new home and family.
we have one dog, a 10yr old med size cockapoo housedog and being an "only child", lol, is intimidated by other dogs somewhat.
we are not "hands off" types and want our new puppy socialized, but he is coming here for a purpose and we would like a balance of both.

He has spent the past couple of days on his own (with breeders supervision) in a pen with baby chicks, guineas and quail and passed the "test" with flying colors. I was surprised due to his age, but he has been with mom & dad and all the farm animals since birth.

anyone willing to post a pic or two for me? 
I would love to share...
thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> suggestions as to how to help him adjust to his new home and family


Here are a lot of good ideas:

http://www.bountifulfarm.com/lgd_seminar.htm


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

Great link! Dan Lane is extremely knowledgable when it comes to LGD's and this gives a very good outline. 
Lois



Bearfootfarm said:


> Here are a lot of good ideas:
> 
> http://www.bountifulfarm.com/lgd_seminar.htm


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, not for today, but as soon as possible start cutting hair around his paws and do it daily! Even if you only snip off one ringlet a day on each foot. Also mess with his ears look in them and rub them every.single.day - just make it a habit. 
Ask a groomer to show you how to pull the hair out of his ears when you take him in the first time. They grow cords in their ears that would blow your mind!
Also do his nails weekly (and make if fun).
I would also take him to a groomer every 2 weeks for a simple (see cheap) bath the first few months and then just once a month until he is 2. He doesn't need to be shaved every time, but a good groomer will at least get him used to having feet face and under his tail shaved.

I KNOW a working dog doesn't need all of this, but believe me the 3 - 4 times a year you want to shave him down *in the future *(or take him in to have it done) will make it worth the cost *now* and socialization to someone else doing it, if ever need be. Ask me how I know  

You can tackle the coat on your own with your own tools, no problem - just lots of work ince ithe adult coat comes in about age 2. But he may never (probably won't) allow someone else to do it if you don't start early. If anything happens to me mine would have to be put under to have any work done.

Then, take him diffrent places, and to meet someone new every day, and/ or have someone new come to your place as often as possible (especially those who might visit regularly - even Fedex, UPS the meter reader etc...). Believe me you can not over-socialize a Kom. When you are not home he WILL know the difference and will not let his best friend in. They will need to be forewarned that he WILL decide when he needs to decide, btw. Make them believe it.

And the last thing I can think of at the moment is practice saying this with a smile: "No he is not a Labradoodle" Komonodor, K-o-m-o-n-d-o-r.  
Mine at age 4 is a super goober happy boy when he is not deciding to take something on 
Good Luck, can't wait to hear about him

Karyn 
p.s. i would be happy to post pics for you


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks SimplePeace, 

good to know there is someone with Komodor experience here.

figures I would get a breed that others aren't familar with or mebbe just haven't seen my post yet... 
(or everyone thinks I am nuts for my choice and doesn't want to hurt my feelings, lol)...I'm tough, and I want to hear the pro's & con's and warnings of others.
We made a commitment and we are willing to put out the effort to have a happy match.

I have owned a few large type dogs, Rotties, Dobies, Pits and GS..
they were a challenge for sure as I kept having to show them I was the Alpha dog, and a couple were way too protective (scary at times) when even friends, (let alone a stranger!) would show up occasionally. 
Won't be making that mistake this time around, lol

Not sure how well basic obedience works with them, but have seen them in dog shows and they seem to do just fine.
looking forward to getting to know our new pup.
thanks!


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Hope this works. He is very cute


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Hope this works. When he was tiny:


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks simplepeace!

he is a sweetie, and very affecionate..
guess I was expecting a very standoffish puppy from what everyone says about LGD's.

We had a few names we tried out on him last night, and he responded to one a few times like he recognized it, 
so his name is Baxter.

He is only 3.5 months old, but we already feel a sense of relief knowing he will be protecting all the critters.

Our animals are a bit freaked by him, but he didn't even seem to care that he was surrounded by goats and chickens and guineas and ducks. 
DH bought 5 adult guineas when he picked Baxter up and he wags his tail when he gets near their pen, something familiar maybe.
I think we are at the start of a new adventure and learning experience, so appreciate this forum alot.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

PetSmarts used to offer baths to puppies up to 5 months for like $10. I think they still do, but I haven't paid attention in years. Certainly helps to get them started right with groomer socialization for a low price like that.

He's very cute.  Good luck!


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks for that tip BV, will check it out, we just had a petsmart open up in the nearest town (hr away). 

good way to get him used to grooming and being around people. he is such a cutie he will get alot of attention.

I was trained as a dog groomer many moons ago, and the one thing I still hate doing is the ear hair removal, so wouldn't mind a bit having someone else do that, lol


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've broken clients' dogs of alpha confusion by looking at things from the dog's point of view. If you think this puppy is a bit domineering (which I believe this breed is), don't let him on your bed or furniture. Don't give him what he asks for, toy, treat, or anything. Wait a few minutes, then make him give you a sit or other thing, then give him the toy. This tells him you are in control. It sounds too simple, but it works. Right now, I'd teach him "go home", which is to go to his barn or the front porch. Just chase him where you want him to go saying in a normal voice, "go home". and give him happy fussing when he gets to the right place. And never let him jump up on you.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Love the name Baxter, it fits him. 
BTW, they are not domineering at all, but they will make decisions _for you_ if they don't think you are "doing it right"  YOU must EARN their respect, using or thinking in the term alpha will get you nowhere fast.

Good advice from Maura, especially about looking at it from another view, but they are not like any dog that you are used to. He may not care about a toy, and pick your battles.... don't make him sit (or down, etc...) if it is an issue with him - once he has sit mastered great, but you may set yourself up for battle if he thinks sitting has no point (they have to see the value in a sit - NEVER insist on it). He will probably think it is fun to sit eventually - but at a certain age don't ask him to do something you know he will balk at. Make him do something he like to do instead, like stand still - seriously . I use "ehh" "wait" and "stop" over sit, down and come. It just works better when he knows what I am saying is a comma, and not a period (if that makes sense?)
Though not obedience trained my Kom is just as well behaved as my other dogs, but I had to learn what to do for him. I started with what I knew and oh boy did it not work! Lol
BTW mine likes the clicker just for fun - somehow he likes making it work - can't explain his brain, but if I click it he will come to see what he can do for it (not for treats though he_ will _take them now). He will go up steps backwards for it, but will only grudgingly lay down 
I know he won't be a pet, so what he can and can't do are at a minimum. Don't actually bite to stop the people who insist on coming closer to the house (even though he is madly barking), don't chase the chickens when they run & sqwack, and don't go to check the neighbors - all of these you will face just after he has perfected NOT doing each of them  
Mine is not food oriented, but can be praise oriented - not always. 

When mine was in to be neutered I asked them to do his ears while he was under and they got a big, thick cord (probably 6 inches (omg - I felt like a neglectful owner) out of his ear - I thought I had been doing such a good job!

Sorry all over the place here. Hopefully some of it helps?
K


----------

